# Announcement: PerC Halloween Party RSVP



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Like after the main party, I suppose.


But a halloween party isn't complete without a horror movie.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> But a halloween party isn't complete without a horror movie.


We have different ideas of what parties are. :tongue:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> We have different ideas of what parties are. :tongue:


It's an imaginative party. I don't like real parties.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I got myself a really scary costume! (Not sure if that's my final choice though.)









I also got one for @narcissistic


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Nah,
I'm dressing up as a witch this year, Emo.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Thankfully, we have a long time to pick out our outfits.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm obviously here for the riot.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

im obviously here for the games


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

flourine said:


> im obviously here for the games


What games would those be?


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Someone give me suggestions on what to wear


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Someone give me suggestions on what to wear


Come as a witch with me and azure?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> What games would those be?


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

O yeah this thing


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yay! A party and my favorite holiday!!!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Come as a witch with me and azure?


No


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok, we're a week out so time for a bunch of mentions. We need more guests to make this a successful event. (I got this list, in part, from the Formal mentions, in case any of you were wondering)

@Wellsy @Dissonance @Cooper @UraniaIsis @Eggsies @s2theizay @Turlowe @Miniblini @Vast Silence @Jamaia @Metalize @gritglossandrainbows @Ragtail @Graveyard @ShieldMaiden @Lakigigar @The CW @Marshy14 @Noctis @Gurpy @MonieJ @WamphyriThrall @Copper North @dracula @FueledByEvil @Distry @LillyFlower @Zen Lizard @Sunn @A Temperamental Flutist @Nesta @dragthewaters @Sweetish @Notus Asphodelus @PandaBoo @Ragtail @Nabbit @Nator @AdroElectro @Reluctanine @Veggie @Sedem @Obv @johnnyyukon @Girl archer @jamjoint @italix @knucklebunny @Green Girl @Snowy Leopard @The Four Toed Creed @Rebelgoatalliance @DudeGuy @Bethdeth @Jennywocky @TimeWillTell @Moonious @Strayfire @Wytch @EccentricM @skippingRocks @Desthro @zombiefishy @WontlyTheMoonBear @The London Watch @Carnivore @Miles O @INFJenNiFer


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

I am *so* confused on how this is supposed to go down.

):


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Sunn said:


> I am *so* confused on how this is supposed to go down.
> 
> ):


It's an online social, similar to formal and some other threads I've done.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> It's an online social, similar to formal and some other threads I've done.


I'll just steal @Moonious away and have a delightful conversation with her while everyone else is having an exciting night.

That'll be my social event outside of poking fun at you occasionally DrunkParrot. ctopus:

It's hard to imagine Halloween's coming so quickly, too.. like Damn.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Sunn said:


> I'll just steal @Moonious away and have a delightful conversation with her while everyone else is having an exciting night.
> 
> That'll be my social event outside of poking fun at you occasionally DrunkParrot. ctopus:
> 
> It's hard to imagine Halloween's coming so quickly, too.. like Damn.


Ok Great! Time to RSVP


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

which section is the party going to be held in? if its in spam i'll join
if not i might have to be a ghost


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Turlowe said:


> I think I'm working, but I'll attend if possible.


Turlow, you lost your green lantern!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Witch of Envy said:


> which section is the party going to be held in? if its in spam i'll join
> if not i might have to be a ghost


Probably in the Trends Clubhouse.

I'll be working so I'll sporadically appear.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Probably in the Trends Clubhouse.
> 
> I'll be working so I'll sporadically appear.


"Trends Forum"


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Witch of Britannia said:


> "Trends Forum"


It's called market research.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> It's called market research.


Trying to invest into the Trends Forum now?
Good luck with that.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Witch of Britannia said:


> Trying to invest into the Trends Forum now?
> Good luck with that.


The formal has Replies: 229 Views: 5,815. Last reply was in May yet it is on page 3. Because the trends forum is so bare, the thread will appear in the main page, often, allowing more people to attend the event. I have done market research, know your role.


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in, I suppose.

<----- Is what I'm going as.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Asking us to RSVP, 2 weeks ahead, on a forum that celebrates perceiverism? 
Pfft, we just show up to the party :tongue:


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

RSVP me fam. It's the 30th right?

Guess I gotta vote in the poll too.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Nabbit said:


> RSVP me fam. It's the 30th right?
> 
> Guess I gotta vote in the poll too.


It's on the 26th.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Full Moon said:


> Asking us to RSVP, 2 weeks ahead, on a forum that celebrates perceiverism?
> Pfft, we just show up to the party :tongue:


You're not invited :dry:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm excited for it lol....why am I excited? XD


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

mjn_the_enfp said:


> I'm excited for it lol....why am I excited? XD


Because it's a party that no one will judge you for what you're wearing! And you're going to look great, anyway!!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll be active if the party continues until after Halloween
But until then, I'll only post a few times


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> I'll ghost through here if I'm not out sacrificing goats or virgins to Cthulhu.


Sorry for the belated birthday wishes


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i could bring some reeses cups and some peanut m&m's. will you have a smoking area?


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Drunk parrot a confirmed bully.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

starrykitty said:


> i could bring some reeses cups and some peanut m&m's. will you have a smoking area?


Yes, it will be out back.



Sunn said:


> Drunk parrot a confirmed bully.


You made it, Sunn!


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!!



I HOPE I CAN SLEEP TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!



SoooOOOOOOoooOOOO excited!!!


weeeeeeee  



My date will be my ESFJ wife sitting next to me.
She will comment to me when it is time for me to
roll a doob, as well as what I did wrong, domestically 
during the day.

I was thinking bout dressing up as an ESTP but 
I tossed all my coveralls :/


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

I need 3 others


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

The Damned Deputy said:


> Drunk Parrot said he'll create a thread and mention all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one invited me here - I had to find it myself. Screw being adult. I ain't no strong independent black woman who don't need no man - I can't do things by myself!

Including come to the _loser party_. Nyeh nyeh.










(Maybe this is why I have no friends....)


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> No one invited me here - I had to find it myself. Screw being adult. I ain't no strong independent black woman who don't need no man - I can't do things by myself!
> 
> Including come to the _loser party_. Nyeh nyeh.
> 
> ...


AWWWWW PWEASE JOIN US!!! 

Its boring without you :'(


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

boo the enfp said:


> AWWWWW PWEASE JOIN US!!!
> 
> Its boring without you :'(


Excuse me, but the party is just fine. Doesn't mean we don't want BYN, but we don't need him, either.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Excuse me, but the party is just fine. Doesn't mean we don't want BYN, but we don't need him, either.


Well the party _is_ nice....but I wish BWN would join T^T


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Excuse me, but the party is just fine. Doesn't mean we don't want BYN, but we don't need him, either.


Nah, every party needs me. You're just not as fun as me. The mob has spoken.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, every party needs me. You're just not as fun as me. The mob has spoken.


Yeah, you're not cool enough to crash a party DP was hosting and take it over. :kitteh:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> Nah, every party needs me. You're just not as fun as me. The mob has spoken.


Says that, doesnt join the party anyway. :dry:


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Witch of Dreams said:


> Yeah, you're not cool enough to crash a party DP was hosting and take it over. :kitteh:


Er, considering people are saying they want me, I think I have. *I* am the main focus of this thread now! Muwahahahhaha!!



boo the enfp said:


> Says that, doesnt join the party anyway. :dry:


How d'you know I haven't already RSVPed?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> How d'you know I haven't already RSVPed?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

I found my costume!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Sorry for the belated birthday wishes


It's fine, since I'm never here very often .

Thanks


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Making a flourishy appearance.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Doll said:


> Making a flourishy appearance.


That’s awesome! :kitteh: I'm a big fan of _Corpse Bride_ esp. bc it’s based on an actual legend. See: http://www.jweekly.com/article/full/27073/tim-burton-s-corpse-bride-has-jewish-bones


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i finally made it!


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I would only ever attend if certain pretty members did, but even then I am cantankerous.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh wait, I wonder why people are talking about this like it hasn't ended? are these supposed to be online only or are they conducted over live chat videos etc?

THIS IS STILL GOING ON!???


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey, I can't decide on what costume to use


----------

